# Happy Halloween 2012!



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2012)

Our place...


----------



## Retired (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## gooblax (Oct 31, 2012)

Happy Halloween!


:trickortreat:
I had a grand total of one trick-or-treater visit me last night, so you guys can share the rest of the chocolates.


----------



## AmZ (Oct 31, 2012)

We don't celebrate Halloween here but wishing y'all a Happy fun Halloween!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2012)

What I found when I returned home tonight...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Banned (Nov 1, 2012)

We were allowed to dress up at the airport yesterday.  I was going to dress up as a pig but I couldn't pull a costume off in time.  (I clearly failed to plan).  My co-workers had some truly amazing costumes though.  I couldn't stop laughing at some of them.  I work with some really creative and talented people.  They looked awesome.  I looked like a WestJet agent haha.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 1, 2012)

Turtle said:


> I looked like a WestJet agent



Some people might find that terrifying...


----------



## Banned (Nov 1, 2012)

David Baxter said:


> Some people might find that terrifying...



Now now...be kind to the poor loser who didn't have a Halloween costume :cry_smile:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm bummed we didn't get to go trick or treating. They postponed it until Saturday. I mean, is that even legal??


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think so. It's... un-Canadian! :canadian:


----------



## GDPR (Nov 2, 2012)

I have never really joined in on all the Halloween festivities.

Personally, I have always felt it's a little weird to teach kids to not talk to strangers, worry about them being lured with candy by strangers,etc, yet we encourage them to go begging for candy from strangers once a year.

I just don't get it....


----------



## Katieann (Nov 2, 2012)

Now that is really, really a Bad Hair Day...mg:

Katieann

---------- Post Merged at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:10 AM ----------

Do you know much about the original culture of Hallowe'en? For sure... the whole thing with the candy, traffic and strangers can be dangerous for kids -

but it's the same as Christmas... you can make it as you like... in it's essence... it's a ritual celebrating the night when the veil between the world of the spirits and the world of the living is so thin...that they can pass freely over...and since we'd like to stay on good terms with those spirits, we offer them delicious things to eat...and the pumpkins - that custom goes back hundreds and hundreds of years. You make the scary face to keep away the bad spirits...these rituals are from pre-Christian Celtic culture... 

You don't have to wait for Hallowe'en to put a lit pumpkin in your window, if it makes you feel better!:whitecat:


----------

